# Indiana Summer Open 2009



## Bob (May 13, 2009)

The Indiana Summer Open 2009 will take place on July 25, 2009 in Fishers, Indiana, USA. Check out the Indiana Summer Open 2009 website for more information and registration.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 13, 2009)

Please note that Fishers, IN is just a few miles northeast of Indianapolis. I hope I'll see some Chicago and Cincinnati people!


----------



## Kit Clement (May 13, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be able to go... it's not terribly far from here. I'll have to see what I'm doing then.


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 13, 2009)

yes, a tournament I can probably go to! i'm not out of town and it's a short drive!


----------



## Kian (May 13, 2009)

Road trip? Hmmm. Just maybe. I do need to see the middle of the country sometime.


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Road trip? Hmmm. Just maybe. I do need to see the middle of the country sometime.



Let me know if that becomes your plan.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2009)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Road trip? Hmmm. Just maybe. I do need to see the middle of the country sometime.
> ...



You can pick me up on your way through Columbus


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 14, 2009)

Road trip with Bob, Kian, and Jim? I'm tempted...got an extra seat?


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Road trip with Bob, Kian, and Jim? I'm tempted...got an extra seat?



we could sorta actually do this. will need to see if I have the time available.


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Road trip with Bob, Kian, and Jim? I'm tempted...got an extra seat?
> ...


Tyson hinted he might join Bob if he came. I'm not sure how likely it is that he would come though...


----------



## Bob (May 14, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Tim Reynolds said:
> ...



Not sure how likely I would come or Tyson?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 14, 2009)

Bob said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson hinted he might join Bob if he came. I'm not sure how likely it is that he would come though...
> ...


Both, now that you mention it. Although based on your competition history I'd say there is more than a 50% chance you are coming.


----------

